# Livery Saddleworth Area



## LoveCobs (23 March 2015)

Does anyone know a good yard in the Saddleworth area. DIY or part livery, would prefer an arena if possible, but turnout and good hacking is more important.


----------



## Whoopit (24 March 2015)

The only place I can think of is Saddle Stables in Dobcross/Uppermill (NOT the riding school in Diggle). They are quite dear though. £35 a week plus £1 per 6lb haynet. I looked before I got my own yard and it's a boatload cheaper to buy own bales but they won't let you as they make a lot of money off the charge.


----------



## LoveCobs (25 March 2015)

Thanks, have looked at this yard - full at present and I believe some of their grazing is potentially going to be lost to the new Saddleworth School.


----------



## Whoopit (27 March 2015)

I'm not really sure about any others in Sadleworth. You'd have to come a little closer to Oldham/Shaw/Ashton I think?


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

There are a few in Greenfield, but none have arenas (although Friezeland arena is open to everyone for flatwork).  Denshaw has a few advertised (think your old yard Whoopit but with new manager?).

Are you on Facebook?  Try asking on the Oldham and District RC page.


----------



## LoveCobs (27 March 2015)

Thanks, Greenfield would be convenient for me have you any details? Will also try the RC.


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

The only one I've got names/numbers for is part livery.  There are a few in Greenfield that are DIY.  Not her poshest yards.  I think there are a couple at the back of Uppermill too, again I don't have nos (Ihave my own yard and the yards my friends run are all part).  If you asked on the ODRC Facwbook page people would have loads of suggestions..

Have you just moved here?  If so welcome.


----------



## LoveCobs (27 March 2015)

Can you let me have the details for the part livery yard as it might be worth a look. Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

Yes it's Debbie and Dave Sykes and is just behind the Royal George on the road to Mossley with the High School on it. Their no is 01457 829091.  Debbie is a BHSII, nice yard, indoor stables, outdoor school, turnout seems good.


----------



## LoveCobs (27 March 2015)

Thanks - will take a look.


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

Just found it on livery list  - Hole House Livery.


----------



## Honey08 (19 April 2015)

Did you find somewhere?  My friend is just moving to Scotland, so there are 3 spaces available where she stables.  Delph area, all year turnout, 24hr in summer if you like.  No arena but indoor and outdoor available to hire a mile away.  Superb hacking, never need to touch a main road. £20/wk.


----------



## LoveCobs (19 April 2015)

Yes thanks, did manage to find somewhere. Went to see the one you recommend, Hole House and really impressed. Hope your friend enjoys Scotland, the place she is moving from sounds great. Thanks again.


----------



## Honey08 (21 April 2015)

Oh good, glad you're sorted and happy.


----------

